# Got us a Big One



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Got us a big one to close out the year.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

That fish is Fat! Wish I could have stayed for that trip.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's a nice way to end the season! Congratulations.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

****! Was that in POC?


----------



## FishingBoyz (Sep 6, 2011)

Conratulations. Nice way to end the season.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations Scott.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Wow!! How big was that fish??

TC


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We didn't tape it but my guess is about a 170+


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Nice fish Scott*

170+ I'd say -- good way to close it out - they seem to be hangin a little longer this year --


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Scott,

While with Marc last week, I caught one that I estimated at near 170 but yours looks much bigger. Please use the exaggeration on factor on your fish as evidently I did. 

Congratulations and thanks for the tournaments. Looking forward to next year.

Going out this afternoon at PA for last shot.

Have a friend that goes to Port Mansfield at Thanksgiving and he sees/jumps tarpon each year.

TC


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> Scott,
> 
> While with Marc last week, I caught one that I estimated at near 170 but yours looks much bigger. Please use the exaggeration on factor on your fish as evidently I did.
> 
> TC


TC, Yours was well over 170. Scott had to have photoshopped the glove hand in the picture to make the fish look bigger.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Nope - no photo shop - sorry. Keep dreaming. It was a fat fish, just short.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

great tarpon brother! Look forward to next year! Gear up!


----------

